# importing rv



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I guess this has been asked a thousand times........ but here goes !
Very interested in a couple of rvs in the states can anyone recommend an importer they have used and the likely costs of shipping as these seem to vary greatly.......any help would be greatly appreciated......cheers Mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A colleague of mine has just imported a 27' coachman, don't know what agent he used but he said it cost him £1500. He also said several quotes were £2000+ so pays to shop around.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *qe2*. welcome to MHF. It costs around $125 per linear foot to ship an RV. A shipping agent will charge between £150 and £250 tp handle all the importing and Custom's clearance for you. Or you could do it yourself. :wink:

Here is one I have used on a few occasions >>> Jack Neiseln <<<. No Recommendations made OK? Also the shipping reperesentative of HUAL Shiiping in the UK:-

Wainwright Brothers Ltd
c/o Southampton Euro Terminal (SET).
Berth 35, 
Eastern Docks, 
Dock Gate no. 4, 
Southampton
Tel: 02380-223671


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Just imported mine classed as 40 ft for £2800 all paperwork USA side and customs UK side sorted included.No hassle no damage ,PM me if you want shippers details


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O That's about what I finished up paying for a 27ft Minnie Winnie. I will have to change Shipping agent's. :wink: PM on it's way Ian. :wink:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Ian any information would be greatly appreciated.......have sent a PM......many thanks Mark


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Be very careful with Able Cargo and their UK counterpart Wavecrest, lovely people until things go wrong.... 

1/ What they quoted for one RV $7500 turned into $9050 without warning at the time of UK collection, they said it was remeasured, I in fact measured correctly the cube size of the vehicle with folded mirrors, the shipper Wallenius Wilhelmsen remeasured from extended door mirrors then when I collected they were folded flat.... funny business methinks... 

Worst of all... 

When I went to collect a vehicle from the port it was damaged,  

1/ Did the shipper Wallenius Wilhelmsen want to know? = NO :x 

2/ Did my agents Wavecrest and Able Cargo want to know? = NO :x 

Thankfully I took marine insurance, but even this was hard work, and I had to pay for the repair and claim back (normal practice on marine based claims) 

All in all my experience of importing is a nightmare.... Yes you can save money but is it worth the hassle? :? 

Before anyone asks - yes I did have a dabble, but what I have said above is absolutely true.... you can go stateside spend weeks looking for the perfect vehicle, go through all the buying hassle then insurance hassle then shipping hassle stateside only to find that when you collect your pride and joy in the UK its damaged and nobody wants to know... :evil: would I do it again? NO!


----------

